# Living / Salary Advice Please



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi,

I have recieved an offer from a company based out of Dubai and I really did not expect it. I was wondering about costs of living and if someone could give me a good or bad about this salary information I would really appreciate it  Thanks!

basic: 21750 AED a month
Housing: 135 000 AED a year
Car Allow: 28 500 AED per year paid monthly
Full medical

It this a worthwhile salary? I heard if one does not recieve a basic salary of 30 000 AED a month its not worth persuing? It is for a IT technical lead role.

I realise this is a very difficult question to answer, but I would really appreciate a response.

OH BTW, its just me and my wife, who is going to work.

Thanks very much!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

An IT technical lead role, hmmm, does that mean you can use a "search" function on a website? If so you never know, you might just find out the answer to your "very difficult question"


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> An IT technical lead role, hmmm, does that mean you can use a "search" function on a website? If so you never know, you might just find out the answer to your "very difficult question"


hehe, well, thanks for the response, not really what I was expecting, anyhow, having searched through loads of stuff I found the best way to find out this information is from nice xpats who have the experience, as they say, no substitute for experience 

Thanks.


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

Krod said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have recieved an offer from a company based out of Dubai and I really did not expect it. I was wondering about costs of living and if someone could give me a good or bad about this salary information I would really appreciate it  Thanks!
> 
> ...


If your wife will work as well, I think you will be quite comfortable. Your housing should cover a 1 bed flat rent here, so I think that your total salary package is quite good.


----------



## sifarrell (Jan 5, 2009)

Krod said:


> Hi,
> 
> It this a worthwhile salary? I heard if one does not recieve a basic salary of 30 000 AED a month its not worth persuing? It is for a IT technical lead role.




Hi, 

I have a similiar question. I have just been offered a role in Dubai as a Development Manager. The package is 25,000 AED p/m. The company is flying me from London and paying for a hotel till i get my own place. 

I am a little concerned its not enough. Can anyone please advise?
Experience wise the role is perfect, however I am just worried I might struggle to survive.

Should I be asking for more? or more inclusions?

Any thoughts would be helpful


----------

